

Table shame eliminator - kirubakaran
http://www.codeirony.com/?p=6

======
cstejerean
If you have a bunch of full time designers on staff let them toy with CSS all
day long to get the right layout. Otherwise take the PG approach and treat
HTML as object code.

------
olavk
A better (serious) solution would be to transform the layout based on the user
agent. For IE generate tables, for any other UA generate divs with the
appropriate CSS using display:table. Everyone is happy!

------
juanpablo
That already exists, on any element

<http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-CSS2/tables.html#q2>

the problem, as always, is Internet Explorer.

------
Zak
So... to avoid using tables, reinvent all the table-related tags as classes? I
haven't had my caffeine yet. Is this a joke?

 _Plus, you have to use "float," which if you think about it means you're
really just pushing the dirt under the CSS rug._

Isn't that what CSS is all about?

------
imsteve
Do that in javascript and I'll start using it:)

------
ibsulon
And, as I mentioned in the blog post, how does that work for screen readers
and other enabling technologies for the disabled?

~~~
zach
A lot better than using Flex, I'm going to guess.

Okay, seriously, here's my question to startup website developers. Is it wise
for us to spend significant time trying to avoid using tables in our often-
changing layouts, in the hope that a blind user may have a slightly less
confusing experience? I'm not quite going to say YAGNI, but I will say I'm not
convinced.

If you're serious about accessibility, good for you -- use VoiceOver or JAWS,
truly check your site out. It's a lot more laudable a goal than having your
HTML perfectly pass some XHTML validator. Otherwise, I think it's one of those
things we can sensibly put on hold until after our B rounds.

------
Hexstream
A circumvoluted way of reinventing an obsolete approach.

I find no value in this "feel good" proposition...

~~~
kirubakaran
It is a tongue in cheek "code" subtly advocating the use of table where
appropriate.

~~~
irrelative
That's the goal -- glad you got it :-)

We hope to add several additional absurd coding solutions in the future --
already have a couple in the works.

~~~
Hexstream
Oh. Well, aren't you a bit afraid some people could decide to use your
"solution"?...

~~~
ehird
I'm sure they lose sleep over it.

------
tokipin
rofl. nice pictures lol

